# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Jay cutler juiced at 18 or 19 apperently

## tprop

He says in a fox interview he trained at 18 this is him at 19 or 20 compared to film date and birth.Do you really think he got this big in 2 years?

----------


## kaberle_15

It's very possible to get in great shape in a couple years with the help of diet, training, aas and genetics. Look at Phil Heath 4 or 5 years ago when he played college basketball, he was a stick then and now he's placing 3rd at the Mr. Olympia. Anything is possible with self determination and hard work.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Anything is possible with self determination and hard work.


That is the key right there.

----------


## Coop77

he was probably pretty big before he ever went to a gym. Some people just have it in their genes.

----------


## IronReload04

well, at any age, when you are competing nationally in bodybuilding, it is probably safe to say his competitors were likely juicing.

could be wrong though.

----------


## kaberle_15

Here's a pic of Jay when he was 15, it looks like he was already hitting the gym and I'm sure he started playing around with aas pretty early, his dedication to bodybuilding then was probably as strong as it still is now and that's why he is a 2 time Mr. Olympia.

----------


## T_Own

he definitely has good genetics. at 15 he already seems taller than most people and is very wide for that age.

----------


## smokethedays

> It's very possible to get in great shape in a couple years with the help of diet, training, aas and genetics. Look at Phil Heath 4 or 5 years ago when he played college basketball, he was a stick then and now he's placing 3rd at the Mr. Olympia. Anything is possible with self determination and hard work.


Ditto

----------


## Schmidty

> Here's a pic of Jay when he was 15, it looks like he was already hitting the gym and I'm sure he started playing around with aas pretty early, his dedication to bodybuilding then was probably as strong as it still is now and that's why he is a 2 time Mr. Olympia.


Thats a bigg fvckn kid

----------


## Swifto

Big kid for 15!

----------


## clockwork_killer

15 and like tht wow

----------


## j4ever41

determination + hard work + GENES.

----------


## bigtomo1

+ gear!!!!!

----------


## DSM4Life

Listen man, its no big secret , they all do it. 
He even said in "Bigger stronger ..." "You do what you need to do to be the best" read between the lines.

----------


## sweeney todd

jay didnt start training till he was 18. the first time he benched he did 300 pounds. hes described it all in his life story in one of the magazines. the first date he took his wife on she asked what he was going to do with his life and he said he was going to be a pro bber. never lifted at that point either.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I heard that he still doesn't lift.....just visualizes

----------


## 200byjune

ok u guys. get the ****in stick out of your ass. yes jay cutler started workig out well before he was 15. just think please. why would he be posing if he didnt workout? why in the world would he say hes going to be a profesional bber if he never touched a weight. bullshit.

----------


## sweeney todd

> ok u guys. get the ****in stick out of your ass. yes jay cutler started workig out well before he was 15. just think please. why would he be posing if he didnt workout? why in the world would he say hes going to be a profesional bber if he never touched a weight. bullshit.


wow, pms much? your vagina hurt? slow your roll. just reporting what i read. who really cares. go **** yourself.

----------


## DS21

> I heard that he still doesn't lift.....just visualizes


Now that is some funny shit.  :LOL:

----------


## 200byjune

> wow, pms much? your vagina hurt? slow your roll. just reporting what i read. who really cares. go **** yourself.


ok well i read obama was a terrorist and is planning on making all white people slaves. he is going to give 200,000 dollars to ever african american. i also read he wants to blow us all up. come on sweeney todd get a clue.

----------


## sweeney todd

> ok well i read obama was a terrorist and is planning on making all white people slaves. he is going to give 200,000 dollars to ever african american. i also read he wants to blow us all up. come on sweeney todd get a clue.


just reporting what i read from an interview from jay. im sure hes lying.

from his bio:
Jay Cutler (born Jason Isaac Cutler August 3, 1973 in Worcester, Massachusetts, USA) is an IFBB American bodybuilder, who currently holds the title of Mr. Olympia. He most recently competed at a weight of 286 pounds and 3% bodyfat[1] at the 2006 Mr. Olympia. During the off-season his weight reaches 310 pounds. Cutler started working in the family concrete construction business, Cutler Bros. Concrete, at the age of 11, and *starting training when he was 18 years old as a senior at Wachusett Regional High School*. His first contest was the 1992 Gold's Gym Worcester Bodybuilding Championships, at which he took second place.

no need for you to be a complete shit head. not my fault your a miserable douche. internet forums are great places for people who get shit on in real life to take out their frustrations on people theyll never meet and you fit the bill on that.

----------


## 200byjune

internet forums are great places for people who get shit on in real life to take out their frustrations on people theyll never meet and you fit the bill on that.[/QUOTE]

ok your completely right. im a just a miserable person. and get tuff with people online. as you can c i do it everyday!!!! I just wish my life wasnt so bad. im a miserable ****. can you please stop making me feel bad

----------


## sweeney todd

> internet forums are great places for people who get shit on in real life to take out their frustrations on people theyll never meet and you fit the bill on that.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ok your completely right. im a just a miserable person. and get tuff with people online. as you can c i do it everyday!!!! I just wish my life wasnt so bad. im a miserable ****. can you please stop making me feel bad


dont feel bad, feel stupid. maybe get a clue about what youre talking about before you say anything.

----------


## 200byjune

ok, i dont know what your getting out of this? your arguing with an idiot. man i remember when you had the oppertunity to post but now there already answerd and idiots like this join the bored

----------


## sweeney todd

> ok, i dont know what your getting out of this? your arguing with an idiot. man i remember when you had the oppertunity to post but now there already answerd and idiots like this join the bored


ive been on this board since 99. had to change handles because my old email address changed and i couldnt get my password but have virtually stopped posting here because of the lack of knowledge and the attitude from noobs who dont know shit all about diet, training, or aas. one thing you are correct about is the type of people here now. i refer back to your assinine reply as an example of the attitude here on this board:

*ok u guys. get the ****in stick out of your ass*. 

what the **** was that for?

*yes jay cutler started workig out well before he was 15. just think please. why would he be posing if he didnt workout?*

obviously you had no idea what you were talking about, so make it up to seem like you do know what you your talking about.

what am i getting out of this? nothing really. you were an asshole for no reason and were completely wrong on top of it. im just setting things straight. maybe next time you wont make a complete ass out of yourself. hopefully you learned alittle something from this, ie - dont talk when you dont know AND/OR dont be a prick to strangers for no reason.

----------


## AugsLars12

Just because it says he started training at 18 doesn't mean he didn't lift before he started training. I don't get why your acting like a little girl sweeney todd. Looks to me like your the one who gets shit on outside of forums and comes on here and tries making yourself feel better. Chill out the F*** out bro

----------


## sweeney todd

> Just because it says he started training at 18 doesn't mean he didn't lift before he started training. I don't get why your acting like a little girl sweeney todd. Looks to me like your the one who gets shit on outside of forums and comes on here and tries making yourself feel better. Chill out the F*** out bro


im not going to be cursed at because uninformed people like to pound their chest. its about common decency. agree or disagree and back that up with reasons/facts. dont be an asshole about it. if you didnt get my point, now maybe you see why i responded as i did.

for you, heres an interview with jay where he speaks about when he began to train. and there are plenty more if you really care to look. me personally, i have a care factor of zero for this stuff, but i do my best not to give misinformation when i do answer.
http://www.gabriellereillyweekly.com...y_building.htm

----------


## Dog-Slime

Ok Sweeney your right, he did SAY he started training at 18. What I think is that is when he started training to be a top level bodybuilder or maybe when he started juicing. But it is definately not when he started lifting... How many 15 year olds do you know that are built like a college kid and take pictures of themselves doing a lat spread/vacuum pose that have never lifted weights?

EDIT: Just read the article and it states that he used to play football. I dont know any coaches that don't have their teams on some kind of weight lifting plan.

----------


## sweeney todd

> Ok Sweeney your right, he did SAY he started training at 18. What I think is that is when he started training to be a top level bodybuilder or maybe when he started juicing. But it is definately not when he started lifting... How many 15 year olds do you know that are built like a college kid and take pictures of themselves doing a lat spread/vacuum pose that have never lifted weights?
> 
> EDIT: Just read the article and it states that he used to play football. I dont know any coaches that don't have their teams on some kind of weight lifting plan.


another interview which i couldnt find he says he got really big working on the farm and with his family. he said at high school parties he would lift the back end of cars and he never trained before. im just going by what he has said in many interviews. gotta remember this is mr. olympia. hed be a monster regardless. ronnie coleman didnt juice till he went pro (ive heard from many sources but cant verify with fact). look at shawn rays high school pics. these people were born to be what they are. i believe jay didnt train till he was 18. he said he knew he would always be a pro bber from when he was little. this is the genetic component 99.9% of people lack that these folks have. look at kevin levrone right now. put him in the gym and gear him up, in a year hed be right back to what he was. they are gifted in growing muscle. look at phil heath 5 or 6 years ago. and lastly, i know someone with close knowledge of lee priest. when he says he takes very little gear, there is alot of truth to that. these people were made for this. ever see paul dillet or flex wheeler train? i guarantee everyone on this board trains 10 times harder.

----------


## Sehr

> jay didnt start training till he was 18. the first time he benched he did 300 pounds. hes described it all in his life story in one of the magazines. the first date he took his wife on she asked what he was going to do with his life and he said he was going to be a pro bber. never lifted at that point either.


Lol first time bench of 300lb thats good BS. Even if you were raised on a farm your whole early life working like a horse, you couldnt get 300lb i dont think. Magnus samuellson said he benched 200 or 225 cant remember, the first time he benched at i think 12 years old tho, so i could be wrong, but that seems a bit extreme to me.

----------


## Sehr

> ok u guys. get the ****in stick out of your ass. yes jay cutler started workig out well before he was 15. just think please. why would he be posing if he didnt workout? why in the world would he say hes going to be a profesional bber if he never touched a weight. bullshit.


I agree, hes even trying a lat spread, if id never worked out or been interested in bodybuilding (which kind of goes hand in hand) then i wouldnt do the lat spread in a picture, id do a good old front double biceps shot.

----------


## Sehr

Nuff said.

"Jay Cutler: I worked in concrete in my brothers business from 11 to 18 then did golf course maitenence from 18 to 20.


Gabrielle Reilly: At what age did you start training?


Jay Cutler: I began training on my 18th birthday.


Gabrielle Reilly: Were you really muscular as a child/teenager?


Jay Cutler: I grew up on a farm in massachusetts so I was pretty muscular and lean to begin as a teen."

----------


## TheJuicer

I went to school will a guy that grew up on the farm and his very first bench was 275. Form was scary but he did it.

----------


## trainhrdrthnu

woah, monster

----------


## nickbcd

Id say without a doubt he has been through aas throughout his career, regardless still has a massive physique and i respect him for it

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> jay didnt start training till he was 18. the first time he benched he did 300 pounds. hes described it all in his life story in one of the magazines. the first date he took his wife on she asked what he was going to do with his life and he said he was going to be a pro bber. never lifted at that point either.



That's nuts. He was lifting and he was the biggest kid in his school. If u dont lift weights u cannot bench 300lbs for the first time. 99.9% of people can't even balance the bar when they bench for the first time in their lives - regardless of the weight they're trying to push. People start gossips and make mr.O into some cyborgs with inhuman strength, like they got it from birth. That's the biggest disrespect to a man's hard work and dedication . 90% people on the boards cannot imagine what pro athletes go thru and what they must sacrifise in order to be on top. And after that , who are u to take it from them ? That's what u're doing bro! 
For example, Imagine u're an MMA fighter. U're going thru hardest camp of ur life. U didnt have no ass in months. U train as hard as u can for days and days. U dont see your family, u FORCED to eat certain food u hate to keep ur weight in range, u put your body through hell for the fight. Fight day's in. U have 5 rounds of torchure ! U bleed from every hole that u have. U know that after fight is over u'll be in hospital for days maybe weeks. U know ur gonna piss blood and throw up every 30minutes because of concussion(sp). And then u read some some fuker on the board says that he knows u didn't even train. u were born with a good punch and u eat potato chips 4 times a day. Its just ur genetics allow u to do. How would it make u feel ?

----------


## sweeney todd

> That's nuts. He was lifting and he was the biggest kid in his school. If u dont lift weights u cannot bench 300lbs for the first time. 99.9% of people can't even balance the bar when they bench for the first time in their lives - regardless of the weight they're trying to push. People start gossips and make mr.O into some cyborgs with inhuman strength, like they got it from birth. That's the biggest disrespect to a man's hard work and dedication . 90% people on the boards cannot imagine what pro athletes go thru and what they must sacrifise in order to be on top. And after that , who are u to take it from them ? That's what u're doing bro! 
> For example, Imagine u're an MMA fighter. U're going thru hardest camp of ur life. U didnt have no ass in months. U train as hard as u can for days and days. U dont see your family, u FORCED to eat certain food u hate to keep ur weight in range, u put your body through hell for the fight. Fight day's in. U have 5 rounds of torchure ! U bleed from every hole that u have. U know that after fight is over u'll be in hospital for days maybe weeks. U know ur gonna piss blood and throw up every 30minutes because of concussion(sp). And then u read some some fuker on the board says that he knows u didn't even train. u were born with a good punch and u eat potato chips 4 times a day. Its just ur genetics allow u to do. How would it make u feel ?


huh? what are you talking about? look up jay cutler. HE CLEARLY STATES EVERYTHING I POSTED. 99.9% of people cant do it. hes mr. o, i would say he could just possibly be in that .1%. but again, i could give a shit. i have no idea what your point is. click the links i left. JAY CUTLER says he started lifting at 18. thats JAY CUTLER. that would be who the post is about.

and to add, i trained at a pro combine facility for years. ive been around a ton of pro athletes from all the major sports, including pride and ufc guys. please dont try and say me quoting exactly what jay cutler says about himself shows lack of knowledge or disrespect. you have no clue what your talking about.

----------


## TCEL300

u ever see the picture of him before he started to lift?...he was like the kid in High school who was a monster and never did anything...he said he worked with concrete like forms and what not...he was a fairly built young man before he lifted...Im from mass and was in the same district as he for sports...and know people his age who remember him from sports and HS..and said he was always big

----------


## pakroids

Sweeney you big shite dont you get what everyones saying , all were saying is that jays a liar, and for that fact all the bbers i know are, theyll tell you to train wrong, eat the wrong shite, etc. 
Hell you yourself in this post said its just what he sais and that your sure hes lying btw no need for anyone whos not into bbing to do a lat spread or even now how unless theyre gettin [email protected]

----------


## pakroids

TCELL, jus cuz u saw him around town doesnt mean he wasnt gruelling w/ iron in his basement .

This post sucks, see yall somewhere else, PEACE...

----------


## TCEL300

pak...he prob was juiceing when he did contests at 19 when he was against warren..but there r picks of him @ like 16 and he was a naturally big ****n kid...he even talks about it in an interview....he entered a comp after a yr of training....so ur telln me he was 5'11 160?...fall back kid..and i know people who grew up with the guy...he had superhuman genetics like six pack never done a sit up before...17 inch arms...people noticed his talent and genetics...and why r u bumpn year old threads kid

----------


## bakingcakes27

@15!?!?!? He looks like he is in his mid 20s

----------


## Ashop

> It's very possible to get in great shape in a couple years with the help of diet, training, aas and genetics. Look at Phil Heath 4 or 5 years ago when he played college basketball, he was a stick then and now he's placing 3rd at the Mr. Olympia. Anything is possible with self determination and hard work.


yeah,,,with the proper genetics you never know :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## planes

He is one of the premier BBs in the world and one of the best ever.

I would expect people like him to have incredible genetics.

He does look 15 in the pic and he looks like he is attempting some half ass pose.

Definitely novice like.

Honestly he doens't look like he ever lifted weights in that pic just naturally strong looking.

----------

